

Microsoft Researchers Invent Simpler and More Secure Password System - rooshdi
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/25826/

======
pedalpete
This doesn't solve the problem for the user, this solves the problem for the
system.

The user problem is having too many passwords that they need to remember.
Using the same password across all sites is a no-no, and due to the site
password restrictions, sometimes you need to add extra letters or numbers to
your 'standard' passwords that you use and know you'll remember.

If the system is limiting the number of people who can have the same password,
how many times am I going to try creating a password that hasn't already been
entered into the system?

if my1way is taken, and that is the password I use, then I have to keep
guessing until I get one that doesn't exist? Then how will I remember that.

We need human solutions to technical problems, not technical solutions to
technical problems.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Single page, fewer disctractions:

[http://www.technologyreview.com/printer_friendly_article.asp...](http://www.technologyreview.com/printer_friendly_article.aspx?id=25826&channel=specialsections&section=futureoffice)

